# 2010 Giant Faith - Cracked or Machining Marks



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

So a local rider pre-ordered a new 2010 Giant Faith a while back and it finally showed up this week. We took him out on his first ever shuttles on some of his first ever DH trails to break in the new bike. After the second run, while in the parking lot, some adjustments were being made to the bike by our local ace mechanic and he noticed this nice circular mark on the bearing race for the main pivot.

So I am looking for opinions, some say it looks cracked, some say it looks like a machining mark. Regardless, Giant is being contacted to clarify, but it still seems a little off to me.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

My boss just got the exact same bike. I'll look at his as soon as I can.

BTW, your pic doesn't look like a crack to me, but it's just a pic... Hmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> My boss just got the exact same bike. I'll look at his as soon as I can.
> 
> BTW, your pic doesn't look like a crack to me, but it's just a pic... Hmmmm.


That would actually be awesome if you could compare it, we are wondering if its maybe a plug from the casting or like i said, a machining mark. Would be helpful to know if another frame is the same way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Looks way too neat and circular to be a crack. I'm calling manufacturing mark of one sort or another.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Couldn't get a good pict of it, but those two marks do run down the backside of that piece to where the main pivot is, they don't ever intersect or connect to each other.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

sixsixtysix said:


> Couldn't get a good pict of it, but those two marks do run down the backside of that piece to where the main pivot is, they don't ever intersect or connect to each other.


... which is why it hasn't just fallen apart.... yet! Even if it is a machining mark or plug or whatever, it is still a stress raiser and I would consider it defective. Bummer.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I vote for a crack of some sort. What-ever it is, doesn't look like it belongs there. I am interested to see what Giant has to say.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Was posh nearby?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

azdog said:


> Was posh nearby?


No, but his illustrious dreams of the Faith being infallible have been crushed under the weight of his ginger tears.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> No, but his illustrious dreams of the Faith being infallible have been crushed under the weight of his ginger tears.


The weight of his ginger tears is immense. Don't let any get in your food/drink as you will surely get the runs. What do you expect from someone that lives off of 2 Tombstone pizza's and a gallon of cookies and cream ice cream every 2 weeks.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

badly cleaned up ejector pin mark? Doesn't look like a crack.

Either way i wouldn't want to see it on my spanking new frame!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry about the negative blemish but please ask for a review. Just saw a glory dh yeasterday and Giant has come up with an awesome looking bike. I am interested in how the Faith behaves.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> badly cleaned up ejector pin mark? Doesn't look like a crack.


+1, that's what I thought too.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Try to get a couple different angles on it. Most people are assuming those crescent shapes are what you're referring to, but the "crack" is in the middle of those.

If it's not a crack, which I'd assume it is, it's sure a casting flaw that is creating a shear plane. Get it replaced.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

DHidiot said:


> Try to get a couple different angles on it. Most people are assuming those crescent shapes are what you're referring to, but the "crack" is in the middle of those.
> 
> If it's not a crack, which I'd assume it is, it's sure a casting flaw that is creating a shear plane. Get it replaced.


Yeah, those crescent shapes are what we are looking at. From the top they look like they form a circle, but actually they go over the edge and straight down to the pivot. I thought it looked like a material defect of some sort, either in the casting or extrusion of that part.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that thing is toast....send it to my house and I will let you know about warranty....sometimes there is none and you lose your bike....but most of the time it is all good....send it quickly to me:thumbsup:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

for sure made on a Friday @ 4.59pm

Shouldnt have made it through qual


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

It looks like an expansion crack from over tightening.
Either that or the bearing was forced into a too small hole.
New bike drama is agonizing.
Keep an close eye on it.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

that looks like the bearing was forced into too small of a hole, same thing happens on the old suzuki quadzilla's crank bearing hole


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats a casting mark and poses no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

No matter what it is don't ride let him ride the bike till you hear back from giant. All you need for the new frame is them to say "you made it worse, not our problem anymore"


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Regardless what caused it, it's still a defect right? I'm saving up for the same frame, I wouldn't want something like that on my frame since it takes 3 months waiting time for a pre-order on where I live.

Very curious what Giant has to say, post update.


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

The Faith 0 is mine so I thought I would keep you posted on the customer service I have received so far. My LBS sent over pictures on Sunday and a return authorization # was waiting for them Monday morning. The bike was disassembled, packed up, and shipped back to Giant this morning. Giant is planning to re-route a front triangle as soon as they can. So far I am pleased with Giant's response and even more impressed with my LBS. I'll keep the thread updated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Brisco Dog said:


> The Faith 0 is mine so I thought I would keep you posted on the customer service I have received so far. My LBS sent over pictures on Sunday and a return authorization # was waiting for them Monday morning. The bike was disassembled, packed up, and shipped back to Giant this morning. Giant is planning to re-route a front triangle as soon as they can. So far I am pleased with Giant's response and even more impressed with my LBS. I'll keep the thread updated.


Saw the bike went out at the shop tonight. Good to see Giant on the ball so quickly. Also saw your old Highline getting reassembled by its new owners. You had a busy bike weekend.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

So I looked at my bosses bike... He has the mark too, but it doesn't look exactly like yours... Not as extreme. Doesn't look like an issue.

Must be part of the build process to have that mark there? Either way he's not worried about it.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Call NDI or metals tech. They'll be able to mic check it for you.

In all seriousness though, it definitely does not look like a crack


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Call NDI or metals tech. They'll be able to mic check it for you.
> 
> In all seriousness though, it definitely does not look like a crack


only if you have the correct JCN...


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

That mark is where the casting riser was removed, no its not pretty but it is common and poses no structural defect whatsoever. Your frame will get sold to someone who doesn't care.

Good on Giant for taking care of your concerns though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

sixsixtysix said:


> So a local rider pre-ordered a new 2010 Giant Faith a while back and it finally showed up this week. We took him out on his first ever shuttles on some of his first ever DH trails to break in the new bike. After the second run, while in the parking lot, some adjustments were being made to the bike by our local ace mechanic and he noticed this nice circular mark on the bearing race for the main pivot.
> 
> So I am looking for opinions, some say it looks cracked, some say it looks like a machining mark. Regardless, Giant is being contacted to clarify, but it still seems a little off to me.


So Giant sent me a new front triangle. According to their QA manager, they are going to run some test to confirm that the mark does not affect the integrity of the frame. The new bike is re-assembled and ready to ride here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

either way, its very cool of giant to make sure the custy is taken care of. any marks on the new tri?


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

How well does it pedal with the Hammerschidt on it? Any feedback?


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Do you think a crack would travel that shape to produce a fine circle?

Even on the round edges? Cracks are a vast theory in solid mechanics .It has a full chapter in predicting how they would travel in different conditions but I have never came into some thing that would make a crack to travel in a fine circle.


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

dropmachine.com said:


> How well does it pedal with the Hammerschidt on it? Any feedback?


I have only had the bike out 3 times, but during those times she pedaled really well. I'm hoping to get more time this holiday break to see what she can do.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

uh this is just me but it looks like the remains of a tack weld. that big circle would be the tack and then the smaller circle would be the welder filling in the crater. it looks like the metal is slightly darker than the surrounding base so a weld would explain that and the lines would be undercut that didn't get cleaned up. that's what it looks like to me from the pic.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

SABER_MTB said:


> Cracks are a vast theory in solid mechanics .It has a full chapter in predicting how they would travel in different conditions but I have never came into some thing that would make a crack to travel in a fine circle.


Very true, I had a professor who's Phd focused primarily on fracture mechanics. At my work we have people who that's all they do, fracture mechanics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

We found out it was a casting mark, due to a "forging wrinkle" in the new molds.

The original front triangle was sent back to Taiwan for failure testing and Giant handled the warranty as well as they could for there only being a handful of size small Faith's in the US.


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

Looks like the link was forged/poured not CNC or at least forged then cleaned up with a CNC.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1 to that...of a sorts.

Better late than never:thumbsup:



essenmeinstuff said:


> badly cleaned up ejector pin mark? Doesn't look like a crack.
> 
> Either way i wouldn't want to see it on my spanking new frame!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats funny lol...Tack weld, yeah rolf! 



DeepseaDebo said:


> uh this is just me but it looks like the remains of a tack weld. that big circle would be the tack and then the smaller circle would be the welder filling in the crater. it looks like the metal is slightly darker than the surrounding base so a weld would explain that and the lines would be undercut that didn't get cleaned up. that's what it looks like to me from the pic.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> So I looked at my bosses bike... He has the mark too, but it doesn't look exactly like yours... Not as extreme. Doesn't look like an issue.
> 
> Must be part of the build process to have that mark there? Either way he's not worried about it.


Still I wouldn´t like to pay such money for such a bike and get that mark on my frame, where it aint supposed to be :nono: ... as many other said...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Revival of a zombie thread...

Anyways, the owner already sold the bike, along with just about every other person I know who has bought a Faith.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Revival of a zombie thread...
> 
> Anyways, the owner already sold the bike, along with just about every other person I know who has bought a Faith.


eheheh I caught up late with this thread, and since i really like the faith and i was about to order a faith 1 i got interested...

so... what was the conclusion? did all the people you know had this mark and therefore sold it?? it didn't delivered or why?

was there any conclusive answer from giant???

should i go for it or look somewhere else..?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> Anyways, the owner already sold the bike, along with just about every other person I know who has bought a Faith.


Yeah curious as to the reasons too!


----------



## DoubleBat (Mar 29, 2009)

cesalec said:


> eheheh I caught up late with this thread, and since i really like the faith and i was about to order a faith 1 i got interested...
> 
> so... what was the conclusion? did all the people you know had this mark and therefore sold it?? it didn't delivered or why?
> 
> ...


same for me, was about to buy one. Now I don't know.

To the guy that said the owner sold his, and "everyone else he knows has too." what do you mean by this? this seems like the perfect bike for me and hearing this news is disappointing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

The mark was only apparent on that one frame. Giant replaced it, no questions asked. 

As for the other 3 Faith's I have seen come and go from their original owners, who knows why they sold them, maybe it just wasn't the bike they thought it was going to be.


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

cesalec/DoubleBat...I have absolutely no any issues with my Faith. It's a great bike and can handle way more than I can throw at it. I am selling it simply because it is my shuttle bike and I have gone a total of maybe 4 times since October. I can't justify having a having a $4000.00 bike for 6-8 rides a year. If I was a better rider, wasn't an old man, and had the nuts of a 18 year old, I would be on this bike a lot more. So to summarize...the bike is great, I have small nuts, and the bike needs to be ridden more than a few times a year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Brisco Dog said:


> cesalec/DoubleBat...I have absolutely no any issues with my Faith. It's a great bike and can handle way more than I can throw at it. I am selling it simply because it is my shuttle bike and I have gone a total of maybe 4 times since October. I can't justify having a having a $4000.00 bike for 6-8 rides a year. If I was a better rider, wasn't an old man, and had the nuts of a 18 year old, I would be on this bike a lot more. So to summarize...the bike is great, I have small nuts, and the bike needs to be ridden more than a few times a year.


LOL, Brisco, awesome way to clarify. I didn't want to be the one saying you had small nuts.

I didn't realize you still had your frame, but if you're looking to offload it quick, throw it up on PinkBike, Scott got rid of his in a matter of days on there and got a decent price for it. (And it was the 1, not the 0 so a different rear shock.)


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

off course the correct course of action would be to get out on it more, progress slowly and then shred like a legend.


----------

